# Couple Pics



## BRAVADO (Jan 12, 2011)

I usually don't take too many pics in the field. I should start taking more since they help a lot after things get covered up later. 

Here are a couple pics of some CI roof drains that we ran at a local High School.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great. Cast Iron is very forgiving, unlike pvc. I love installing storm drains.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work man, cast iron is my bag baby!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet work man! I love running cast.


----------



## BRAVADO (Jan 12, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Nice work man, cast iron is my bag baby!


I can't take all the credit. I designed the system and supervised the install, but I only did a little of the actual work. I have a very good crew of guys that really do a good job and take pride in their work. :thumbup:


----------

